# Missouri Halloween



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

What are your opinions on the best place to be for Halloween in Missouri? Whats the best festival or haunted house?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a SoCal native, but I was in Missouri for a few months and Kansas City haunted houses rock! Under the 12th St. bridge you'll find the Devils Darkside, the Catacombs, the Edge of Hell..and not too far away is a few more. Here's a link, http://www.kansascityattractions.com/Fun.html scroll down to HAUNTED HOUSES and you'll get address and phone numbers. The above mentioned ones are great. They are built in abandond old factories that are several stories high. Once you get to the top, they give you a sheet of wax paper and point you to a giant hole that is actually a slide that you'll go down. Very cool haunts, you get discounts if you buy tickets to multiple haunts, they take a while to go through them so you get your moneys worth. They have websites as well, check 'em out, I don't think you'll be disappointed. Let me know what you think.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome thanks! Yeah I think im going to the edge of hell or the beast this year


----------

